# Spur report



## wide spread (May 22, 2011)

Just got in from an overnighter at the Spur last night. Our original plan was to head to the rigs but decided to go to the Spur instead at the last minute. We left out of OB Wednesday morning and ran to the Nipple to begin trolling. We pulled a seven line spread from the Nipple to the Elbow then to the Spur without a bite. Water was blue green with some scattered grass here and there. We finally saw some birds working out north of the Spur and there were some tuna in the frenzy but no luck at hooking up. Before dark we set up drift for swords just north of the Spur. At about 8:30 I was sitting on the gunnel with my hand on one of the rods we were fishing when I felt that hard hitting feel that a sword makes when it is swatting a bait down below. The fish swatted the bait several times before getting hooked but when it did get hooked ran pretty good. We got the first sword of the night alongside the boat in about 20-30 minutes and decided to release it being so close to the legal size. About an hour later the same rod that we caught the first fish on takes off like a freaking freight train and only peels off faster by the second. After about 300 yards of line has peeled off the hook pulls and we loose the fish. That ended our bite for the night. The weather kept getting worse and we were drifting without the sea anchor because we were fishing on my neighbors boat and I had left my sea anchor on my boat because (we were not going to be needing it) due to the predicted 1-2 foot seas. We got the hell rocked out of us all night. The next morning we put the spread back out at daylight with the plan of trolling our way back home. We trolled for a couple of hours and things got so nasty that we decided to pack up and head for the hill. We took an Ass kicking the whole way home. The water color was not bad at all the whole way out and in and we saw tons of flying fish the whole time.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Small or not, a Swordfish is a Swordfish. Congrats on the release


----------

